# Small creek beast, I won't top this anytime soon



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I took the day off yesterday to take a chance that my favorite small creek would be clean enough to fish. It was a big gamble because everything near me was chocolate milk. I was a little surprised when I got to the creek to see that it was plenty clean enough to fish. It's a really small stream, mostly full of rock bass and sunfish. It has largemouth and spotted bass, with the biggest bass I've caught (or seen) being in the 13-14" range. That being the reason I chose to carry my TFO Finesse 6'9" 1wt.

Most of the day I fished a size 10 craw in either purple or dark brown. The fishing was OK. Not a banner day, the bass seemed fickle, but I was catching plenty of sunfish and rock bass. My last trip there in June, I caught a really nice spot, and I think I caught him again yesterday. It was in the adjacent hole, maybe 60-70' from where I caught him in June. For the 1wt, this was a load. If it was the same fish, he ate the same fly, a size 10 purple craw.










I came to a large hole, the largest I have personally found on this creek. I spotted a huge shadow by a stump almost under my feet. At first I didn't think it was a fish. Then I thought no way it could be a bass. I was wrong on both accounts. I think it had seen me before I saw it. It refused a couple of different flies, not really budging from it's holding spot. Draw a line up from the tip of the big leaf and right from the tips of the stump, that's him.










I decided to move on upstream, leaving that fish alone. There was no point in pestering it, rest it and try to sneak back on it in an hour or so and maybe it will eat. A while later, I am back at that hole. I carefully waded in from the top to where I could barely reach that stump with a cast. I made two casts, no takes, and didn't see the fish. Then, out of nowhere, he appeared. He was swimming with a smaller bass across the creek towards the bank, and he was close. As he turned from the bank to head back towards the middle, I dropped a cast about 3-4' in front of him. I twitched the fly and just let it slowly sink. The bass casually swam towards it, paused, and inhaled it. I was in shock. I set the hook, and the bass exploded. 

There must have been 8-10 jumps, most of them completely clearing the water. Even though it was nerve racking, I think the jumps played to my advantage. She fought hard and used a lot of energy to go basically nowhere. Had she run on me instead, I probably could not have stopped her. Finally, I got her close enough and was able to get a grip on her jaw.



















The rod measurement I took had the bass at just under 21", I'd call it 20 3/4" to be safe. I've caught bigger bass on a fly, but I never imagined I'd find one of this caliber in that little stream. I can safely say it was close to if not 7" bigger than my previous best bass from that creek. This is the fly she ate.










Off to do battle another day and terrorize every other fish in the creek for the rest of its life.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Good job with the writing and catching!


----------



## dculberson (10 mo ago)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

You know I was just thinking, a fish like that makes it all worth it. All that flytying, walking up and down the river. I wrote about my big SMB that I caught last Wednesday. I really haven't been having a great season up until that fish.

I congratulate you on that fine fish. I know your heart was racing and the tug was what we dream of. Keep fishing because this could be a good month or two.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice catch for sure!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

18inchBrown said:


> You know I was just thinking, a fish like that makes it all worth it. All that flytying, walking up and down the river. I wrote about my big SMB that I caught last Wednesday. I really haven't been having a great season up until that fish.
> 
> I congratulate you on that fine fish. I know your heart was racing and the tug was what we dream of. Keep fishing because this could be a good month or two.


It's really amazing when you think about all of the little things that went right, that aligned, to make something like this possible. A little while before this, I hooked another really nice spotted bass that broke me off and completely kicked my ***. A lot of things went right to hook that fish, but the location near a bunch of downed limbs doomed me. That fish dug and dove for cover, and I knew it was test the breaking strength of the tippet and put the brakes on him or he'll end it in that wood. The fish won. Where I hooked the bigger largemouth played as much of a role in me landing it as anything. It was practically in open water away from all of the cover.


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

way to go, great fish and great write up! thanks for sharing


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome Jeff!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Open water or not, that is one hell of a bass on a 1wt! Congrats.

Mike


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I love when you catch an older, experienced bass like that. You can see the years of hunting on her body with huge head and mouth, long skinny tail that shows she doesn't get her meals on order. That fish works for her living and had to be tough to beat her. Great story! again.

Rickerd


----------



## Dbrock84 (Apr 26, 2021)

Great description of your adventure! I have only been fishing in streams and rivers for 2 years...50 years in stillwaters. I have become addicted to the moving water. The hunt is worth the wait!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Though I fly fish no more, I come to this forum just to read your stuff and view your pics, Cream. I love your passion and sense of adventure. I hope to continue to see your posts here for years to come. You've talents.


----------

